# 2011 Super Six Rival ....???



## zsir (Nov 14, 2008)

I currently ride a caad9 4. Seeing the 2011 SuperSix rival in the Australian catalog has my attention, especially if it comes in under $2500. The Hi mod is claimed 890g. What does the SS frame weigh? What's the difference between the Hi mod and SS frames? Is it just the grade of the carbon used?


----------



## icy (Nov 22, 2008)

I was quoted a price of $2599 for the 2011 SS rival in Canada so it should come in signifigantly lower in the US as we usually have a higher msrp. I really like the colour of the SS 3 ultegra which was $3299


----------



## krtassoc (Sep 23, 2005)

My LBS (US) quoted $2,400.


----------



## rezenclowd3 (Sep 4, 2010)

Would this be an Alum or Carbon SuperSix with Rival ?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

rezenclowd3 said:


> Would this be an Alum or Carbon SuperSix with Rival ?


There is no such thing, and there never was, Aluminum SuperSixes....


----------



## zsir (Nov 14, 2008)

Dan Gerous said:


> There is no such thing, and there never was, Aluminum SuperSixes....


DG... any idea what the SS frame weighs?


----------



## krtassoc (Sep 23, 2005)

Super Six = 1,050 grams (54cm)


----------



## zsir (Nov 14, 2008)

krtassoc said:


> Super Six = 1,050 grams (54cm)


 Thanks

hmmm....1150gr Caad10 56cm >$1800


----------



## CdaleNut (Aug 2, 2009)

Dan Gerous said:


> There is no such thing, and there never was, Aluminum SuperSixes....



no such thing referring to what ?? the SS Rival ?


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

CdaleNut said:


> no such thing referring to what ?? the SS Rival ?


No such thing as an aluminum Supersix, practically an oxymoron.


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

"Six" in C'dale refers to the atomic number of carbon, so any bike with "six" in the name (excluding caad models, where numbers were used sequentially, i.e. caad 8, 9, 10) is at least part carbon. So, as mentioned, there can be no such thing as an aluminum SuperSix.

On a related note, I loved the name six 13 - using both the atomic numbers of carbon and aluminum was nerdy and brilliant.


----------



## skaruda_23 (May 8, 2009)

aengbretson said:


> On a related note, I loved the name six 13 - using both the atomic numbers of carbon and aluminum was nerdy and brilliant.


I always thought this too


----------



## Rustytoy (Aug 20, 2010)

No one get this bike, it sucks. (Hides his order form)


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

is the 2011 supersix frame the same as the 2010 supersix? and they're just dropping prices for the new year?


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

skyliner1004 said:


> is the 2011 supersix frame the same as the 2010 supersix? and they're just dropping prices for the new year?


I believe, the 2010 are better equiped than the 2011s, so youll be paying less and getting less(on the non himods)


----------



## garbec (Mar 3, 2006)

Any photos of this?


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

garbec said:


> Any photos of this?


Whats this


----------



## retokunaga (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm curious to see photos of the super six matte black in 2011, someone already seen?


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

retokunaga said:


> I'm curious to see photos of the super six matte black in 2011, someone already seen?



IM no where close to as good as 10 ultimate

http://issuu.com/csgaustralia/docs/www.cannondale.com


----------



## zsir (Nov 14, 2008)

Devastator said:


> IM no where close to as good as 10 ultimate
> 
> http://issuu.com/csgaustralia/docs/www.cannondale.com


 yeah.....hard to tell but it looks like it has the same silver ghost graphics as the 2010 9 4...I was hoping it would have white graphics something a little fresher...


----------

